# I make custom anime openings



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

So i've started to gain a habit of making custom anime openings since I recently uploaded something I made ages ago.
I would appreciate if anyone watched and gave me feedback, gotta get popularity somewhere. Why not start here,
And if anyone wants to recommend what I make next, feel free
http://www.youtube.com/user/BINightwing?feature=mhee
Thanks
-Ice


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 14, 2013)

Man, you can't make the shana opening, the code geass opening!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Man, you can't make the shana opening, the code geass opening!


I can do anything I want to, free country! ;o;


----------



## TheRedfox (Apr 14, 2013)

Mirai nikki?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Mirai nikki?


Good idea. Thanks, i'll look for some Mirai clips later on


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

Needs more Linkin Park and/or Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2013)

Gundam 00 plz


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 16, 2013)

Dragon Ball or Naruto please. The two would be awesome or maybe Bleach. I don't really watch that show thou.


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 18, 2013)

Some One Piece wouldn't hurt.


----------



## rdurbin (Apr 18, 2013)

Angel Beats


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmm....

How about Repure?

I do not mean "Sister Princess Repure".


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 20, 2013)

Pokemon


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Needs more Linkin Park and/or Breaking Benjamin.


 
You forgot Evanescence and Drowning Pool.



> _LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR!_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

Made another one...


----------

